
On HTML 5 Drag and Drop - mgcreed
http://www.alertdebugging.com/2009/08/16/on-html-5-drag-and-drop/
======
adamhowell
This is a case where I think it would've been good to edit the title.

This post is about how they used HTML5 to enable drag and drop between browser
windows. Pretty nifty.

------
puredemo
Great preview of an upcoming feature. But how long will it be before this will
be able to go into production as relatively bug free? Years?

